# DC motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

carnutz5555 said:


> Hi, This is my first time on this forum. I am looking to convert a car to electric.Someone in my area has several used DC motors for sale. My question is,are any of these DC motors suitable for a conversion. Powertron 10 HP DC Motor wound shunt 850/1150/5000 RPMS, Model 2510B822A02,
> General Electric 11.3 DC Motors 1350-5000 RPMS 500 Volts Model 5CD164KA807A800,
> Pacemaker 25 HP 1760 RPMS Model 19236SM46 dual volt motor Kollmorgen TT4501-1000-3 Max operating RPMS 2400. Any help would be great. Thanks


Probably not good candidates for a first time build.

Hi carn,

Welcome. I do not specifically recognize those model numbers, but they appear to be the type used in industry from mains power, meaning high voltage. Especially for a newbie, you'll want to run your EV at lower, more moderate voltage to keep battery expense down and safety up.

I suggest you spend time looking around this site and in the garage and at the EValbum. See what has worked for others. Used or surplus motors can work, but generally from forklifts which are lower voltage. There is a sticky about that in the motors sub-forum.

Good luck,

major


----------



## carnutz5555 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get back. Thanks Major for the info. I'll check it out and see what others are using. Thanks again.


----------

